# Old 2-Wire Residential Lighting Relay



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

swimmer said:


> Some of these relays are out. I may replace them depending on availability as this is the cheapest solution for the customer.
> 
> I've worked with GE RR7 where the relays and switches each have 3 low voltage wires.
> However on this customer's system, relays and switches each have 2 low voltage wires. See picture. Can anybody direct to to a website or other info on these relays and switches?
> ...


Try this Swimmer.

*http://www.kyleswitchplates.com/low-voltage-switches-plates/

http://www.galesburgelectric.com/Low-Voltage-Relays-and-Switches/

http://www.kele.com/lighting-controls/hdr.aspx

.*


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

They look like old Touch-Plate latching relays. Pretty popular in the old days, they are still in business. 

http://touchplate.com/product-category/replacement-parts/relays-transformers/


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

FaultCurrent said:


> They look like old Touch-Plate latching relays. Pretty popular in the old days, they are still in business.
> 
> http://touchplate.com/product-category/replacement-parts/relays-transformers/



By the switch style (I didn't take a picture but it looks like a narrow decora) I'd say it is #7 Touch-Plate. None of the other brands have that particular style of switch. What is odd is that I measured 15 - 17 VAC and 0 VDC. The Touch-Plate literature says something like 25 - 30 VDC. Maybe the power supply is bad. Anyway, my customer's neighbor told him to forget it and rewire for 110V. It is only 3 outlets. Hopefully I can use the low voltage wire as pull ropes. Hope they are not stapled.


----------

